# Mod Contest Thread



## Jason

Post your entries here for the Modding contest.


----------



## Guest

My latest contraption................. 

Heatsink & Fan on the CPU.

Badong Cooler Tube Attached to that.

Another fan on the lexan window running at the same RPM as the fan on the heatsink.

A custom made Speedo filter to keep the dust off of the CPU fan.

Runs at 28° C










Well I tried to post a pic using the IMG Code but it appears to be turned off...................


----------



## Jason

SPEEDO said:


> *Well I tried to post a pic using the IMG Code but it appears to be turned off................... *


Fixxed.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Chief....................


----------



## Guest

Looks like I'm in the lead so far.........................LOL


----------



## TheTechIsIn

I'm pretty sure your the winner, don't think anyone is gonna beat that setup lol. Does your setup reduce all dust inside the case or just the dust surrounding the CPU? 'bout how much did that cost you with the next-gen IDE cabling and everything, just a ballpark.. I'm considering doing something with my systems when I get back and this looks like it could give me something to do.


----------



## Jason

SPEEDO said:


> *Looks like I'm in the lead so far.........................LOL *


Looks like it. Come on people, post your pics.


----------



## merlin

yeah, its going kinda slow....need more mod pics.....too bad I cant enter !!!! :tongue2:


----------



## jediknight0

My 1st entry:


























http://www.xkill.net/rcaslis/computers/Falcon


----------



## jediknight0

My 2nd entry:


















http://www.xkill.net/rcaslis/computers/MiniMAME


----------



## Duck

*The Hard-Drivin' Dragon*

Motherboard K7S5A 
Processor AMD 1800+ 
Artic Silver 3 thermal compound 
stock cooler for processor (came with it) 
Ram, 2X 64mb DIMM 
Graphics card, voodoo 2 3000 
48X cdrom 
20gb harddrive (with window) 
mitsumi floppy drive 
2X 80mm case fans 

other case items.. 
prizmatic plastic eyes with nickel screw posts as pupals. 
screening in the nose as a vent 
power and reset switches with LED's for each, installed in the lower cdrom bay 
stainless steel horns with simulated groth rings painted gold. 
3D formed case window with rubber weatherstriping 
henged ears with a steel frame with expanded metal mesh webbing 
hand hammered aluminun face and head with a steel and galvanized understructure and body 
rear extention with 2 case fans and ducting built in for the power supply which is stood up on end 
rubber feet, with feet patterns on them. 
dragon sticker on the back pannel 
red flamed material for apolstered bottom. top of cdrom. rear inside panel and top of inside. all with conical studs 
chrome fan grills, rear slot covers and motherboard connector trim (the ring around where every thing connects) 
Lights 
"body lights" in the eyebrows above the eyes just held on with the magnetic casing.. and a white light in between the eyes inside or over all light. 

Paint 
mirage color shifing paint in magenta/gold for the exterior 
krylon cherry red insides 
gloss black ears 
flat black drives and bay covers 
gold trim on polished stainless steel horns 


the parts arent the greatest, iam not a professional metal worker so there mostlikly flaws in the way i made something or hammered it 

over all took about 8 months but actual time working on the case is not known, it was thought up around christmas/newyears and each part built from that time after till now 
orginal case was an enlight EN7101 and was totally gutted, taken apart and reworked. even in the process of building the design has been changed a few times as new ideas were thought of.. 

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/duckspics/mod/dragon.htm 
is where my site about the case is and the following is where the latest pictures are. 

http://www.pbase.com/chrlduck/dragon_case


----------



## modd3r

Case Mod, or Case Con contest ?

Anyway, here is my AREA 51 Case Mod from Hungary.

More pics


----------



## Xtant

I'd post my rig but the stupid forum censors the word b a s t a r d which is in my URL. Oh well


----------



## Sir_Hendro

System name: NV6800
Specs:
Motherbord: Asus P4P8X
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz
RAM: 2x Corsair 512 MB DRR PC2700/333
VGA: Asus V9999GE GeForce 6800 256 B GDDR3
HDD: Western Digital 160 GB 7200 rpm
DVD: LG 16x DVD drive
CDRW: LG 52x32x52 CDRW
Soundcard: Creativelabs SoundBlaster Live!










































I love my case. I love it from the inside and outside :razz:


----------



## matrix

*My PimpRig*

MORE PICS ON THE BOTTOM









CASE SPECS:
----------------------
4 case fans - 2 Ultra back UV-sensitive, side UV + LED's
Fan filters
2 12" Ultra UV black lights
12" cold cathode blue liquid light
2 PS fans (separate from the rest of case)
Cooler Master Aerogate II fan controller
Compaq system speaker
Lock on the door
Side I/O panel (2 USB, Firewire, DV)
CD-ROM bezel like on Macs, but glued onto the cd-rom bezel (slides out instead of rolling in when CD-ROM opens)
Handle on the back
Door opens downward like on the Mac G4 case
Most things, other than fans and mobo attach with industrial-strength Velcro for easy detachment (including hard drive bay)
CD-ROM easily-removable (snap-in style)
All-aluminum, including hard drive bay, providing better heat dissipation and making the case strong
Rubbery bottom and rubbery feet
No ribbon cables and no sleeving...all cables are round and UV-sensitive

MATERIALS USED:
-----------------------------
Acrylic plastic - 3 sheets (2 24x24", 1 12x36"
Aluminum sheets (2 18.5" x 18.5", 3 7.5" x 18.5", 1 7.5" x 19.5"
Black glossy spray paint (two cans for metal, one for plastic)
About 200 screws in the whole case
Some All-Styx glue became necessary for a few small parts
Akasa noise reducing stuff...the black stuff you see stuck to the aluminum (the acrylic plastic goes on top)
Lock and other stuff

TOOLS USED:
----------------------
Various power saws I could find in my dad's garage
Plastic scraper tool or whatever it's called
Screwdrivers and keys
And lots of other stuff
oh, and a buffing wheel

People ask me how long the whole thing took to make. A LONG TIME. In November 2003 I decided to do it and drew a design of what I wanted it to be like. I spent most of the summer building it at my Russian country house. Finished it here in Houston. Between November and May I looked at many cases and mods online to see what I could use for my case...basically did lots and lots of research on modding. Since this was the first ever thing I built like this, with power tools and everything, it took me much longer to learn how to use all the tools and do everything. I also spent a lot of time redoing parts I didn’t do right and going to the store to buy more materials.
The case is very strong and sturdy. It’s all out of aluminum sheets and with the acrylic plastic on the outside. So I was talking to my friend once and telling him about my computer case. He was like “can you sit on it?” Like what the hell, is it supposed to be bullet-proof? You know when I was making the case I didn’t think of using it as a chair. Anyway, it is still very strong especially with the two-layer design. I don't know if you can sit on it though.


































SEE THIS ONE MY SITE www.matrixagent.net/PimpRig/PimpRig.htm (IE only for now)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

you guys are gonna make me cry...

nothing i have is anywhere near that cool.


----------



## sinus_

what do you think of my hole???


----------



## jbmodders

*New Age Bubble PC*

Make sure you click on image so you can view the bubbles. Looks alot better when bubbles are moving of course. 

If requested I can change water color to yellow which looks pretty cool with the light!

If you would like to see yellow water let me know!

No front view due to I could only have 2 attachments. (front is not modded yet anyways)


----------



## V0lt

Haha, this is as far as case modding is ever going to go with me.

Can you tell how I've actually removed the sides of the case? I know, how original! And it only took me a week.


----------



## jbmodders

*The Bubble PC strikes back*

Here's another pic!


----------



## w00t

*120mm fan duct tape and a sharpee*

Haha this is my main box, though it is inactive right now.


----------



## sinus_

hehe i like the duct tape 120MM thingy.. i want that fan!!! :winkgrin: 

@fox: lol... a week to remove the sides?! hehe


----------



## V0lt

Yeah, I cut my finger halfway through the mod and I had to put my showshoes on and go to the pharmacy to buy a bandaid.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I like how all your failed hdd are sitting on top of the case Fox, and the one hooked up is just hanging out the side. :tongue: 

Heres my modding attempt. First one is my junker comp, and the other is my regular. 

I can have better pics later, I took these in a hurry

And if ya wanna brag, there is a place in your User CP to write about your PC and put pics up to show everyone else when they see your profile.


----------



## epatterson78

LOL nice Fox and DumberDrummer. I put in a green strobe light in a case I built at work I will try to get some pictures for it.


----------



## V0lt

Haha, DD, cheapest mod ever. It's the _un_mod. 

I display my crashed hard drives with much pride. I actually have another one, not shown. And one of them is just about the same model as yours- A Maxtor, judging by the similarities in design.


----------



## w00t

I take my crashed drives apart and use the shiny platters as a mirror.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

wOOt, i dun wanna even know why you need a little 7cm round mirror with a hole in it...


heh

i like to take my old dead drives apart and throw the platters out into the field next to my house. (they look a little like frisbee's but they sure don't fly worth crap.)


----------



## V0lt

I make spinart with my one drive


----------



## w00t

Hey what does that mean! :1 rolleyes:

Yes I agree that the aerodynamic properties of hard drive platters is not suffeicient for sustained non-powered flight.

HAHA spinart fox thats funny


----------



## DumberDrummer

Whats spinart?

And the hooked up hdd is an IBM 15 gig, and the unplugged one is a Maxtor 8.7 gig


----------



## V0lt




----------



## DumberDrummer

heh....


----------



## Fr4665

Hers my entry check out my otehr post for details


----------



## sinus_

holy ****! that is sweet!
case + lcd!!!  
here is mine 
:tongue: 








see the 40MM fan?









and for the dust...


----------



## crazijoe

Here's Mine


----------



## 95five-0

Here's mine it's the first I have done. Lots more to come

a few more


----------



## SpeedDemon

Wait until I have found my angle grinder and spray cans


----------



## thatguy

I will take a pic if i can tonight and add my case.. its not much but i like it. 

-Teh ScorpioN-


----------



## w00t

I have got another case to enter in the contest but I have to finish it first.

(It rained today so my paint job needs to be removed and redone)

It started as a compusa case but when I am done with it it will be sweet.


----------



## Fr4665

hehe nice cant wait ill enter my NES computer in a few weeks :sayyes:


----------



## yoyoyo

just an old pic


----------



## gotrootdude

Does a xbox to Tivo mod by useing cromwell bios, loading linux, running LIRC, useing a USB tvtuner via a Phantasy Star online keyboard adaptor qualify? It's EL-wire modded..

Also, I've been working on plasti-dipping the accessories for my automotive looking case so they match the paint job... "x-infinity case" Unfortunately a hard drive fell off my work shelf and put a small dent in the top of the case.. It's candy apple red, with blue internal lights, a red top blowhole fan, and blue headlights.


----------



## Flatliner

i just got the rest of my stuff in (literally as i sat here typing this reply) so i'll take pics when it's done.


----------



## Flatliner

first pic is the front/angle with blue cathodes on (vertical and bottom)
next is the inside of the case with the aftermarket cooler, blue cathodes on.

last three are the UV cathodes on. the other UV not seen is mounted vertically on the back of the case near the fans.

i'm not quite done yet, i have one other mod that i'm going to do to the front panel.


----------



## Sarkast

I just got done (well somewhat) with my new Logisys Armor case. Overall i have to say i love it.
Front 120mm blue led fan. One Silent 120mm Orange UV fan in the back and 80mm 4 UV led fan in the window.

All wires are sleeved either orange or blue.

Now i am just waiting for my fan controller to tame the front 120mm a little and 2 more UV cathodes because things dont seem bright enough yet. I am also gonna use some UV orange cable ties and replace whatever isnt UV reactive yet.

The cpu is cooled with an XP-90 + Silent Cat 9cm. Pretty hard to get the CPU past 50 degrees...
The 120mm fans keep the case 3-4 degrees above room temp - which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Overclocked Doc

I've posted a few pic's and a brief description on my home page. I started with an old P166 and finished up with a P1.8 @ 2.3 Dual channeled using 2 X 512 Corsair.

Take a look! :sayyes: "Doc's box!"


----------



## toxict3arz

i envy your peoples cases .. i thought mine was nices but seems so childish compared to everyones

wat are those glowing tubes wires thing is it called cathodes?

do you buy them seperately or do they come with power supply? and how much do they cost?


----------



## Fr4665

those are UV cables or neon glow cables basically just powercables or ide cables or what ever cable you can find that glow cause of some paint or dye. you cna buy some of that paint i think at homedepot for liek 3 bucks. the cathodes are the light's those pole thingies.


----------



## Sarkast

My ide cables are blue UV sensitive. SO when placed under UV light they start glowing blue.

I sleeved all the cables of my TT powersupply with orange UV sensitive wire sleeving. Its quite a bit of work (took about 3 hours) if you want to do it right but i love the way it looks especially cause i wanted the blue/orange color combination.

I am also gonna use some UV sensitive paint that i bought from walmart today (Krylon) for all metal surfaces that are just plain grey now - and for the covers that i am making to hide all these ugly HDD/ Drive cages. 
But of course that paint is just for metal/ wood etc surfaces - i wouldnt attempt to spray that on wires.

So far i have only 2 x 4 inch cathodes in the case (4.99$). But there are 2 x 12inchs in the mail. These kits are cheap - 4-5$ depending where you buy.
Oh one last tip - if you buy UV cables dont let certain companies rip you off... some ask 9-10$ for a IDE cable. What a joke - when you can get them for 1-2$ at other places. (coolerguys i.e.)


----------



## toxict3arz

i was wondering wat these were for http://www.watercooling.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_32&products_id=248

and also where can i buy those ide cables tat glow .. and hey sarkast where did u buys those ide cable tat are sensitive to uv light


----------



## w00t

You can buy teh cables from teh COMPUSA or online


----------



## Sarkast

www.coolerguys.com

And i think that pvc hose is for watercooling or if you want to use it as cablechannel. Sleeving is better though....


----------



## Fr4665

yeah ima translate it for u guys real quick or just tell u what its for(the uv stuff on the german website). its for the use of a cablechanel or sleeving if u wana cut it open on one side(in my opinion stupid) but wwwwhhhhhatever


----------



## toxict3arz

ic

but do u think sleeving at all (with a actual sleeving equipment) is usefull and worth doing .. and does it get in the way if your a type of person who works on their computer quite often?


----------



## Fr4665

i think its worth it cause it will save you space and will make it look nicer then just zipties around a bunch of cables(thats me) but im kinda lazy in that department so ima try to get all my comps sleeved inside. Ohhh and it does improove airflow alot


----------



## toxict3arz

do u kno where i can get some uv sensitive sleeves? looking for either blue or red

trying to look for cheap ones  but nice ones haha


----------



## toxict3arz

sorry for double post but scratch wat i sed above .. i want to get black wire sleeves and i was wondering is it cheaper to get it online or in stores? because they seem pretty expensive online .. 10 dollars but has a lot of stuff in it


----------



## Fr4665

im propably going to order mine on ebay thers a store that sells blue uv sensitive wiresleeving kits like this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3668&item=6742581024&rd=1

or just go into search and look for sleeving there will be other colors. i never saw any in store so ima go with the online option


----------



## toxict3arz

alrite thnx~


----------

